# problem with keyboard or key mappings



## lewisdw (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm running OS X 10.5.6 on a macbook.  All of a sudden, it seems like my ESC key has stopped working, or not working as expected.  I first noticed in when using vi in the terminal.  ESC does not switch modes in vi anymore, I have to press CONTROL ESC (so the ESC key still functions).  This is happening everywhere in OS X, as far as I can tell.  How do I reset key mappings or determine what the cause of this is?  I don't believe it's a hardware issue, as the ESC key is functioning with other combinations of keys.  

Any help is apprecited,

Wayne


----------

